# How many of you have visited these places?



## AZ Jim (Feb 25, 2015)

How many of you have seen the pacific Ocean, the Grand Canyon, Mt. Rushmore, Kamloops lake, Canada,The Mississippi River, The Missouri River, The Golden Gate Bridge?  If you live in the west these things are within easy reach and are worthwhile things to see.  If possible, do it.  I regret not having seen New England (in summertime).  Also, how many have not flown?  Do it!


----------



## GeneMO (Feb 25, 2015)

Guess I missed the Lake you speak of.   I just flew in from Mineappolis Monday.   There are lots of things to see in this world.  I have only scratched the surface.  But I have jumped out of a perfectly good airplane, flown an airplane, and conned a guided missile frigate and scuba dived.  Still lots more to do.  The good lord willing.

Good topic, Gene


----------



## hollydolly (Feb 25, 2015)

Not me...I have never been to the Americas.. maybe one day..

However I have flown more times than I can count all over Europe ,  and to the middle East..


----------



## Jackie22 (Feb 25, 2015)

AZ Jim said:


> How many of you have seen the pacific Ocean, the Grand Canyon, Mt. Rushmore, Kamloops lake, Canada,The Mississippi River, The Missouri River, The Golden Gate Bridge?  If you live in the west these things are within easy reach and are worthwhile things to see.  If possible, do it.  I regret not having seen New England (in summertime).  Also, how many have not flown?  Do it!



I have not seen Mt Rushmore or the lakes, but have seen the rest.


----------



## Pappy (Feb 25, 2015)

Pacific Ocean, the big crater in Arizona, Golden Gate Bridge and that's all I remember. It was in the 50s.


----------



## AZ Jim (Feb 25, 2015)

GeneMO said:


> Guess I missed the Lake you speak of.   I just flew in from Mineappolis Monday.   There are lots of things to see in this world.  I have only scratched the surface.  But I have jumped out of a perfectly good airplane, flown an airplane, and conned a guided missile frigate and scuba dived.  Still lots more to do.  The good lord willing.
> 
> Good topic, Gene



I have been lucky enough to see those things as a civilian and when in military flown in helicopters and PBYs.  You haven't lived until you are trying to get a WW2 PBY off Magdalena Bay in Mexico with seven foot seas.  I was crew, not pilot but trust me it scares the $hit outta you.  I was Coast Guard and we went down to bring back a injured commercial fisherman.  He was glad to see us.


----------



## NancyNGA (Feb 25, 2015)

I've seen all but Kamloops Lake, but was probably very close to it. Our family drove to Fairbanks and Valdez, AK, for a vacation in 1961, plus trips to CA in 1953 and 1955---all starting in Ohio.  I've been lucky, too.


----------



## Josiah (Feb 25, 2015)

Jim, on your recommendation I'll skip the PBY flight, although I've often flown in seaplanes.


----------



## AZ Jim (Feb 25, 2015)

Josiah09 said:


> Jim, on your recommendation I'll skip the PBY flight, although I've often flown in seaplanes.



Many don't know they were made of plywood.  We had JATO (Jet assisted take off) we used it that day on Mag bay.  Our pumps were running  full speed to keep the water out.


----------



## GeneMO (Feb 25, 2015)

Trying to remember who made the PBY, I think Consolidated/Vultee.

Very versitile aircraft.

Gene


----------



## Falcon (Feb 25, 2015)

Seen them all except the Kamloops Lake.

YES, I've flown a lot !


----------



## SeaBreeze (Feb 25, 2015)

Everyplace except Mt. Rushmore, Grand Canyon and Kamloops Lake.  We were in British Columbia but not to that lake.  BC, Alberta, Yukon, Northwest Territories...all beautiful scenic places in Canada.


----------



## jujube (Feb 25, 2015)

I've not seen Kamloops Lake but I have seen the rest of those and a whole lot of this beautiful country in the last five years.  We spent four months last summer heading out west and "ping-ponging" our way from northern California to San Diego.   Previous years we've gone out west or traveled around New England, four or five months at a time.  We're chipping away at the national parks.


----------



## Sid (Feb 25, 2015)

I agree Jim, there is a lot to see in this grand old land.


----------



## avrp (Feb 25, 2015)

Pacific ocean, Mount Rushmore, Canada, I've flown several times. The Mississippi River.
And New England is gorgeous...especially in the Fall.


----------



## AprilT (Feb 25, 2015)

I've not seen most of those, though I would have like to. I have seen the pacific ocean, visited Canada in my youth.  I've spent most of my time on the east coast, visited places like, Niagara Falls, Empire State Building, Statue of Liberty, The UN and some White house area landmarks.  But still it was always a dream of mine to take a road trip and visit some of the places you listed, Jim, so many wonderful beautiful  it would have been nice to have visited.


----------



## AZ Jim (Feb 25, 2015)

Well April, I have never seen Niagara Falls, Empire state building, Statue of Liberty or the white house so I guess we're 50/50 all around.


----------



## Warrigal (Feb 25, 2015)

AZ Jim said:


> How many of you have seen the pacific Ocean, the Grand Canyon, Mt. Rushmore, Kamloops lake, Canada,The Mississippi River, The Missouri River, The Golden Gate Bridge?  If you live in the west these things are within easy reach and are worthwhile things to see.  If possible, do it.  I regret not having seen New England (in summertime).  Also, how many have not flown?  Do it!



I've seen some of them - the Pacific Ocean, the Grand Canyon, Kamloops Lake, Canada and The Golden Gate Bridge. And Niagara Falls, Hawaii and New York. None of which were within easy reach.

There's a whole world of wonders out there to be seen. Do it while you can.


----------



## Mrs. Robinson (Feb 25, 2015)

A quick calculation tells me that I have driven or ridden over the Golden gate Bridge approximately 2,704 times in my life-but I have never walked across it. Should do that someday. My youngest daughter got engaged on the bridge on 07/07/07. Finally visited the Grand canyon at age 41 in 1991. Only two of our kids made the drive with us so the two oldest still haven`t seen it. I keep nagging but so far it hasn`t worked. Haven`t even heard of Kamloops Lake! Haven`t seen Mt. Rushmore but oldest grandson did last summer while he was living in Montana and sent me pics-does that count? Pacific Ocean is a no brainer-see that all the time,all my life. Born and raised 20 minutes away,now live 2 hours away but go to the coast all the time. Haven`t seen the Rivers either but they are on my Bucket List. As far as flying,I don`t. Gave them a chance,they blew it. Once was enough


----------



## rkunsaw (Feb 26, 2015)

I've never seen Mount Rushmore and never heard of that lake. I've seen the Pacific and Atlantic oceans, the Gulf of Mexico, and the Caribbean Sea. I watched a ship go through the locks on the Panama Canal. I've seen the Grand Canyon and Montezuma's Well, Giant Sequoia trees and the Petrified Forest. There is so much of this world I haven't seen and probably won't see much more of it.


----------



## Ken N Tx (Feb 26, 2015)

rkunsaw said:


> I've never seen Mount Rushmore and never heard of that lake. I've seen the Pacific and Atlantic oceans, the Gulf of Mexico, and the Caribbean Sea. I watched a ship go through the locks on the Panama Canal. I've seen the Grand Canyon and Montezuma's Well, Giant Sequoia trees and the Petrified Forest. There is so much of this world I haven't seen and probably won't see much more of it.



Try YouTube...Cheaper...


----------



## Ameriscot (Feb 26, 2015)

I went to California 3 times in the 1990s. Haven't seen any of the southwest.  Both are on my list for future trips.

I lived in Mass. as a child but haven't been back. So my sister, husband and I are doing a road trip there in Sept at the end of our annual family visit to Michigan.  Stopping in Gettysburg (again), Newport RI, Boston, Quincy, Marthas Vineyard,  Mystic Seaport, and Niagara Falls on the way back.

I didn't start travelling until my 40s and since 1998 I haven't stopped travelling.


----------



## Ameriscot (Feb 26, 2015)

Ken N Tx said:


> Try YouTube...Cheaper...



Not quite the same!


----------



## Ken N Tx (Feb 26, 2015)

Ameriscot said:


> Not quite the same!



Yes, I know..


----------



## Ameriscot (Feb 26, 2015)

Ken N Tx said:


> Yes, I know..



Ken, I have read posts elsewhere where people said they didn't need to waste money on travel as they could see every place on Google earth. And they weren't kidding.


----------



## oldman (Feb 26, 2015)

Seen them all, except Kamloops Lake. Also have flown over all of them, except the lake. 

For those that haven't flown, what's holding you back?


----------



## rkunsaw (Feb 26, 2015)

I did my flying while in the USAF. I don't want to put up with the hassle of commercial flights. Besides you can't really see anything from the air.


----------



## Ralphy1 (Feb 26, 2015)

Yes, you should see New England in the fall, but don't bother in the winter, especially this winter!


----------



## oldman (Feb 26, 2015)

Flying today is much easier than in the early days of TSA. Not as many hassles as there were previously. In some airports, passengers can keep their shoes on and do not need to remove their laptops from the case. Mostly now, it is just required to empty your pockets and take off your jackets. Other than that, getting through security is back to being a breeze. Not saying that all airports are as accommodating as the larger airports, but it is easing and getting better all the time. You may also register in the TSA Trusted Traveler Program and bypass all of the BS. (After you secure a know traveler number (KTN) from the TSA.)


----------



## rkunsaw (Feb 26, 2015)

oldman said:


> Flying today is much easier than in the early days of TSA. Not as many hassles as there were previously. In some airports, passengers can keep their shoes on and do not need to remove their laptops from the case. Mostly now, it is just required to empty your pockets and take off your jackets. Other than that, getting through security is back to being a breeze. Not saying that all airports are as accommodating as the larger airports, but it is easing and getting better all the time. You may also register in the TSA Trusted Traveler Program and bypass all of the BS. (After you secure a know traveler number (KTN) from the TSA.)



No thanks, I'll drive and avoid the crowds.


----------



## Vivjen (Feb 26, 2015)

I've paddled in the Pacific Ocean; but from an entirely different continent, and been to Canada several times....yes I fly!


----------



## Cookie (Feb 26, 2015)

Pacific Ocean when I lived in B.C., Banff and Rockies and across Canada, but never as far north as Kamloops Lake; Golden Gate Bridge when visiting California, New England where my in-laws live, Niagara Falls here in Ontario -- there are so many beautiful places still to see.


----------



## LogicsHere (Feb 26, 2015)

Well I've crossed the Pacific about 15 times traveling to Hawaii and swam in its beautiful warm aqua blue waters, flew over the Grand Canyon low enough to get a small glimpse, traveled to Nova Scotia, Canada and had the good fortune to get to Germany, Austria and Switzerland (simply beautiful).


----------



## AZ Jim (Feb 26, 2015)

A guy I used to know was bragging that he'd seen almost every state at one time or another.  Turns out he was flying over them and to him that meant he'd seen 'em all.


----------



## Sunny (Feb 26, 2015)

All except Kamloops Lake. I love traveling in the west.


----------



## Wylie Kyote (Feb 26, 2015)

Living on the east coast of Aussie I see the Pacific every day. Jan, the kids (when they were young) and myself did a 24 day tour of the west coast of the US and Canada. What beautiful countries. If I ever get a chance to do it again I would like to go the east coast and see where history was made, the Revelutionary (sp) and Civil war places. I'm 69 and my dream is to island hop across the Pacific in a 40 foot yacht. I might do it yet.

Wylie


----------



## AZ Jim (Feb 26, 2015)

Sterling Hayden in his book "Wanderer" wrote...

"I've always wanted to sail to the south seas, but I can't afford it."  What these men can't afford is not to go. They are enmeshed in the  cancerous discipline of "security." And in the worship of security we  fling our lives beneath the wheels of routine - and before we know it  our lives are gone.

What does a man need - really need? A few  pounds of food each day, heat and shelter, six feet to lie down in - and  some form of working activity that will yield a sense of  accomplishment. That's all - in the material sense, and we know it. But  we are brainwashed by our economic system until we end up in a tomb  beneath a pyramid of time payments, mortgages, preposterous gadgetry,  playthings that divert our attention for the sheer idiocy of the  charade.

The years thunder by, The dreams of youth grow dim where  they lie caked in dust on the shelves of patience. Before we know it,  the tomb is sealed.

Where, then, lies the answer? In choice. Which shall it be: bankruptcy of purse or bankruptcy of life? ”


----------



## Bee (Feb 26, 2015)

I haven't seen enough of the U.K. yet to want to go anywhere else just now (except to Belgium, to stay with my son and his family) there are so many beautiful places here in the U.K.  to see.


----------



## RadishRose (Feb 26, 2015)

Of the list, I've been to the Pacific Ocean, Golden Gate Bridge and the Mississippi River. Please come to New England in the fall, it's lovely.


----------



## jujube (Feb 26, 2015)

I have stood with one foot in the Northern Hemisphere and the other in the Southern Hemisphere.....and have the t-shirt to prove it.   I've also walked from Europe to Asia and back again in five minutes.


----------



## jujube (Feb 26, 2015)

AZ Jim said:


> A guy I used to know was bragging that he'd seen almost every state at one time or another.  Turns out he was flying over them and to him that meant he'd seen 'em all.



I have at least set foot in 46 of them.  Minnesota, Wisconsin, North Dakota and Alaska to go.


----------



## oakapple (Feb 26, 2015)

Sid said:


> I agree Jim, there is a lot to see in this grand old land.


and a lot more to see in the grand old world.


----------



## Warrigal (Feb 26, 2015)

Bee said:


> I haven't seen enough of the U.K. yet to want to go anywhere else just now (except to Belgium, to stay with my son and his family) there are so many beautiful places here in the U.K.  to see.



Bee, you haven't been trying. Everything is so close by car or rail. Get going girl, even if only for weekend trips.
I agree that there is so much to see everywhere that you will never see it all but do try to see as much of it as you can.


----------



## Wylie Kyote (Feb 26, 2015)

AZ Jim said:


> Sterling Hayden in his book "Wanderer" wrote...
> 
> "I've always wanted to sail to the south seas, but I can't afford it."  What these men can't afford is not to go. They are enmeshed in the  cancerous discipline of "security." And in the worship of security we  fling our lives beneath the wheels of routine - and before we know it  our lives are gone.
> 
> ...



Where there's life, there's hope Jim. There's still a lot of go in this body.

Wylie


----------



## Bee (Feb 27, 2015)

Dame Warrigal said:


> Bee, you haven't been trying. Everything is so close by car or rail. Get going girl, even if only for weekend trips.
> I agree that there is so much to see everywhere that you will never see it all but do try to see as much of it as you can.




Excuse me, what do you mean I haven't been trying, I have seen an extensive part of the U.K. thankyou, but there is always more to see and as for saying everything is so close by car and rail, you have no idea.


----------



## Warrigal (Feb 27, 2015)

My apologies. I thought you were saying that you were saving up your travel plans for retirement.

There is so much that is fascinating to see in the British Isles, and yes, compared to over here, it is close by road and rail.
I'd love to come back again to see more of England but for us this is a very expensive exercise because of the distance and cost of fares.


----------



## Capt Lightning (Feb 27, 2015)

I've been to or through 11 states, but mainly to Minnesota and Rhode Island.  So, I haven't made it to the West coast,  but I have seen the Mississippi.  Unfortunately,  a lot of Brits seem to think that the USA consists of Disney and Florida.


----------



## Ameriscot (Feb 27, 2015)

Capt Lightning said:


> I've been to or through 11 states, but mainly to Minnesota and Rhode Island.  So, I haven't made it to the West coast,  but I have seen the Mississippi.  Unfortunately,  a lot of Brits seem to think that the USA consists of Disney and Florida.



Very true. I was telling colleagues years ago that we were taking our holiday in Florida.  A couple of them said ohhh I just love Disneyworld. They looked baffled when I said we weren't going there. We were going to the Gulf to kayak.


----------



## Ralphy1 (Feb 27, 2015)

Once you have seen RI you need travel no further...


----------



## Bee (Feb 27, 2015)

Dame Warrigal said:


> _*My apologies. I thought you were saying that you were saving up your travel plans for retirement.*_
> 
> There is so much that is fascinating to see in the British Isles, and yes, compared to over here, it is close by road and rail.
> I'd love to come back again to see more of England but for us this is a very expensive exercise because of the distance and cost of fares.




I think you have confused me with some one else because I have never said I was saving up my travel plans for retirement.

Bit silly comparing the vastness of Australia with the British Isles plus it depends where you live in the British Isles as to how long it takes to travel anywhere..............for instance from where I live I can travel by train and arrive quicker in Belgium than I can with several places in the British Isles.


----------



## Bee (Feb 27, 2015)

Capt Lightning said:


> I've been to or through 11 states, but mainly to Minnesota and Rhode Island.  So, I haven't made it to the West coast,  but I have seen the Mississippi.  Unfortunately,  a lot of Brits seem to think that the USA consists of Disney and Florida.



Crikey you make us sound ignorant in the U.K...............I have several friends that have visited the U.S. and not one of them were interested in either Florida or Disneyworld and as for myself there has only been one place I would have liked to visit in the U.S. and that was The New Orleans Jazz Festival.


----------



## Rob (Feb 27, 2015)

AZ Jim said:


> How many of you have seen the pacific Ocean, the Grand Canyon, Mt. Rushmore, Kamloops lake, Canada,The Mississippi River, The Missouri River, The Golden Gate Bridge?  If you live in the west these things are within easy reach and are worthwhile things to see.  If possible, do it.  I regret not having seen New England (in summertime).  Also, how many have not flown?  Do it!



I used to live in the west (of England, that is) and have visited The Bristol Channel, Cheddar Gorge, Haytor on Dartmoor, Dozmary Pool on Bodmin Moor (reputedly the lake of Arthurian legend), The River Dart, The River Tamar and Brunel's suspension bridge in Clifton. I, on the other hand, have seen many parts of Olde England in all seasons. Unfortunately I suffer from aerophobia although I have flown from Land's End aerodrome to The Scilly Isles, a distance of about 15 miles.


----------



## ClassicRockr (Feb 27, 2015)

Yellowstone National Park, Rocky Mountain National Park, Mt. Rushmore, Florida Keys, Elvis's Home. Someday wife wants to take me to: Washington D.C. (Lincoln Memorial, White House, etc), New York City/Times Square, Niagara Falls, by Norfolk, VA (Naval Station) and Biloxi, MS casino's. She's also been to England and Paris of which I would like to see as well.

Always, always.........only problem is financial!


----------



## rporter610 (Feb 27, 2015)

48 states, the parks you mentioned plus Arches, Dinosaur, Yosemite, Glacier, Olympia, Great Smoky Mountains, etc.  Have not seen much of Canada, unfortunately, just Winnipeg and the barren areas between Thunder Bay,Ontario, and Niagara Falls. Mexico several times. Have visited London, Edinburgh, and northern England, but missed the rest of that beautiful country due to shortage of $$.  Visited Albania, Croatia, Slovenia, Slovakia, Czech Republic, Russia, Ukraine (just before the troubles), Bulgaria (my favorite), Romania, Germany, France, Serbia, Bosnia-Herzogovina.  Missed Italy somehow. It's interesting to hear where we all have been in our many years on this planet.


----------



## Ameriscot (Feb 27, 2015)

Ralphy1 said:


> Once you have seen RI you need travel no further...



My brother lives in Newport and we've never visited so this will be a first.  We are all history lovers though and will go to Boston, Quincy, etc.  I have vague memories of both from when I lived there as a kid.  John Adams house being one of them.


----------



## AZ Jim (Feb 27, 2015)

rporter610 said:


> 48 states, the parks you mentioned plus Arches, Dinosaur, Yosemite, Glacier, Olympia, Great Smoky Mountains, etc.  Have not seen much of Canada, unfortunately, just Winnipeg and the barren areas between Thunder Bay,Ontario, and Niagara Falls. Mexico several times. Have visited London, Edinburgh, and northern England, but missed the rest of that beautiful country due to shortage of $$.  Visited Albania, Croatia, Slovenia, Slovakia, Czech Republic, Russia, Ukraine (just before the troubles), Bulgaria (my favorite), Romania, Germany, France, Serbia, Bosnia-Herzogovina.  Missed Italy somehow. It's interesting to hear where we all have been in our many years on this planet.



Wow!!  Are you ever home??


----------



## Ameriscot (Feb 27, 2015)

rporter610 said:


> 48 states, the parks you mentioned plus Arches, Dinosaur, Yosemite, Glacier, Olympia, Great Smoky Mountains, etc.  Have not seen much of Canada, unfortunately, just Winnipeg and the barren areas between Thunder Bay,Ontario, and Niagara Falls. Mexico several times. Have visited London, Edinburgh, and northern England, but missed the rest of that beautiful country due to shortage of $$.  Visited Albania, Croatia, Slovenia, Slovakia, Czech Republic, Russia, Ukraine (just before the troubles), Bulgaria (my favorite), Romania, Germany, France, Serbia, Bosnia-Herzogovina.  Missed Italy somehow. It's interesting to hear where we all have been in our many years on this planet.



There are still so many places I want to see both in the US and the rest of the world.  I've been to about 11 or 12 states, Canada, France, Belgium, Italy, Switzerland, Dubai, all of the UK and Ireland, Uganda, South Africa, Morocco, Australia, Thailand.  And I feel I've barely seen anything!


----------



## Ameriscot (Feb 27, 2015)

Bee said:


> Crikey you make us sound ignorant in the U.K...............I have several friends that have visited the U.S. and not one of them were interested in either Florida or Disneyworld and as for myself there has only been one place I would have liked to visit in the U.S. and that was The New Orleans Jazz Festival.



It goes both ways.  Do a geography quiz of Americans about the UK and most won't do very well.  Same for those in the UK about US geography.


----------



## AZ Jim (Feb 27, 2015)

Ameriscot said:


> It goes both ways.  Do a geography quiz of Americans about the UK and most won't do very well.  Same for those in the UK about US geography.



I hate tests.  But I like Ameriscot.


----------



## Ameriscot (Feb 27, 2015)

AZ Jim said:


> I hate tests.  But I like Ameriscot.



Ditto, Jim!


----------



## Bee (Feb 27, 2015)

Ameriscot said:


> It goes both ways.  Do a geography quiz of Americans about the UK and most won't do very well.  Same for those in the UK about US geography.



I definitely wouldn't pass a geography test on the U.S. because I always walked out of the geography lesson at school.
:sobad:


----------



## AprilT (Feb 27, 2015)

Ameriscot said:


> My brother lives in Newport and we've never visited so this will be a first.  We are all history lovers though and will go to Boston, Quincy, etc.  I have vague memories of both from when I lived there as a kid.  John Adams house being one of them.



I've been to the area a couple of times, but that was during my teen years, it was pretty much like any other suburban area from my point of view as a teenager, we mostly went there for field trips now and again, it was the first place I actually went on a ride called the round up and surprisingly loved it, I'm not one to like these kinds of rides today, not even so much then, but I enjoyed it that day, went on it more than once.  



Ameriscot said:


> It goes both ways.  Do a geography quiz of Americans about the UK and most won't do very well.  Same for those in the UK about US geography.



This is true, I'm often double checking maps for certain places that I keep forgetting how far north or west they are. Somehow I missed this class, but I do try to study on my own, but at this point, it futile sense I have difficulty retaining much information in my brain these days.


----------

